# The Davinci Code movie



## Chris (May 21, 2006)

Going to the matinee tomorrow to check it out. Who's seen it?


----------



## David (May 21, 2006)

it was sold out here, so I just left... but... I'll probably see it tomarrow


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 21, 2006)

i havent, but will


----------



## Donnie (May 21, 2006)

Meh... Tom Hanks hasn't done anything good since _Bosom Buddies_.


----------



## Vegetta (May 21, 2006)

I saw it yesterday/

I didnt read the book - Tho I understand the general story behind the book. Movies vary rarely ever do books justice - its damn near impossible to cram 400+ pages into 2 and a half hours.

Critics have been beating up on the movie ...

Anyway, I actually enjoyed it. Tom Hanks was fine. Ian mckellan (spell.) was very good in it. The Albino hitman monk Silas was very well acted. Lmao him limping around with that hood on reminded me of Emperor Palpatine.


----------



## Nik (May 21, 2006)

I saw it opening day.

I don't know why critics are bashing it-the movie adhered to the book fairly closely, the acting is top-notch, and it's visually well made. I don't know what more they were expecting. I mean, it's not like the book had a whole lot of character development in it, so if that's why the critics are bashing it, I guess they were expecing for some character development to magically appear out of nowhere.

Tom Hanks is good, but somehow doesn't stand out in this movie. I guess it's his role, not his acting that's the reason for that. Gandalf is probably the best, though, he does an admirable job. Same goes for the albino guy.

I really liked it


----------



## David (May 21, 2006)

The bashing wasn't over the movie itself, it was over the the storyline. Anything that questions what someone has been told to be true since birth, is bound to be critiziced. Some of the reviewers took it one step further to try and get people to boycott the movie, by telling us how badly it was produced... riiiight. 

AA!


----------



## maskofduality (May 21, 2006)

David said:


> The bashing wasn't over the movie itself, it was over the the storyline. Anything that questions what someone has been told to be true since birth, is bound to be critiziced. Some of the reviewers took it one step further to try and get people to boycott the movie, by telling us how badly it was produced... riiiight.
> 
> AA!


lol the bashing i read said that the storyline was good but tom hanks was just too boring on screen.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 21, 2006)

i wanna go see it.. im wondering if people will be protesting it?


----------



## telecaster90 (May 26, 2006)

I saw it today. It was good. Kinda along the lines of National Treasure, only it didn't blow


----------



## Metal Ken (May 27, 2006)

According to rush limbaugh:
"Critics wanted something to make america question their faith, and this movie doesnt do it. So thats why they're slagging it"


----------

